# Hi Newbie to the Site



## Sunshine-girl (Jun 19, 2011)

Hola Everyone 
My family and I are moving over to Javea late summer this year with our 2 children.
At the moment we are trying to find a long term lease can anyone suggest a good agent? Who may be willing to assist us. We've just moved back from Tenerife as we did not like the schooling over there. But have seen some lovely schools in Javea area. Also as we haven't been to the area before were gonna have a great time looking around. This time we have to get everything that ticks all the boxes as I don't want to disrupt the kids again. The problem with Tenerife was that we found it too busy and it was quite hard for the children to integrate. Ideally I'd like to find an area where there are other families so that my children can mix and play with other children. I'd love to hear from others who have made the move to Javea with children. Also is there a Cinema that shows english movies and are there lots of activities for kids to do.

I'd appreciate any advice on areas etc as my hubby works away 4 weeks at a time and I would hate to feel isolated again as I did before. My husband has a friend who lives over there and his family have been there for years and love it.

Thanks


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

My father used to live in El Portet, Moraira, not far from Javea, a beautiful area, you have chosen!

Good luck with your move,

Hepa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sunshine-girl said:


> Hola Everyone
> My family and I are moving over to Javea late summer this year with our 2 children.
> At the moment we are trying to find a long term lease can anyone suggest a good agent? Who may be willing to assist us. We've just moved back from Tenerife as we did not like the schooling over there. But have seen some lovely schools in Javea area. Also as we haven't been to the area before were gonna have a great time looking around. This time we have to get everything that ticks all the boxes as I don't want to disrupt the kids again. The problem with Tenerife was that we found it too busy and it was quite hard for the children to integrate. Ideally I'd like to find an area where there are other families so that my children can mix and play with other children. I'd love to hear from others who have made the move to Javea with children. Also is there a Cinema that shows english movies and are there lots of activities for kids to do.
> 
> ...


hi & welcome

I'm in Jávea  - & there are a couple more posters here with kids who also live in Jávea - and some without

We - me, OH & 2 dds aged nearly 12 & 15 have been here for getting on for 8 years now - so can probably answer just about any question you have!!

yes - the schools are great - how old are your kids & are you looking at state school? - there's loads to do - & tons of us have hubbys who commute to somewhere or other, including me!

the cinema in the port does show films in english, too!

we have finally pitched up in the port area - back where we originally started - the kids can walk to school & everything else is easily reachable on foot or by pushbike

which is important for me cos I don't drive - but a lot who do drive like to live here too - then you don't have to be 'mum's taxi'


----------



## Sunshine-girl (Jun 19, 2011)

*Hi and thanks for the warm welcome*



xabiachica said:


> hi & welcome
> 
> I'm in Jávea  - & there are a couple more posters here with kids who also live in Jávea - and some without
> 
> ...



Hi and thanks so much for the warm welcome 

Yeah my hubby works away for 4 weeks at a time and I found that when we were over in Tenerife I felt very isolated. I have twins aged 7 1 boy and 1 girl  We put them in the only English School on the island and it was awful my little boy just didn't settle. There was not many British children in the school and it was so old fashioned it was a nightmare getting him to school and quite upsetting. So now were just looking for a nice area where there are families so the kids and I can mix with others. I definitely don't want to feel isolated like I did in Tenerife lessons learned for sure. Hubby is going away offshore on the 28th June and when he comes back end of July were gonna come over and hopefully look at some properties. At first were looking for a long term rental so if you know of a good agent I'd be grateful for any help that you could offer. 
I like how you said get around on bikes thats one of the things my kids missed. 
The school I've been in touch with is the XIC and I was impressed. Looks very nice and clean which is something Tenerife wasn't and I felt so sorry for the kids as they had no play equipment etc. Was like an old boarding school and very strict. 

So ideally it has to be somewhere that ticks all the boxes for the kids really if there happy it makes it so much easier when dad goes to work lol. I'm finding myself every day searching through estate agents lol. All going well once Kris is home next month hopefully we'll find somewhere nice in a good area.

Hope your enjoying the sunshine  Its a bit cold here in Aberdeen lol so looking forward to getting back to life in the sun. Once again thanks so much for replying much appreciated 
Ali x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sunshine-girl said:


> Hi and thanks so much for the warm welcome
> 
> Yeah my hubby works away for 4 weeks at a time and I found that when we were over in Tenerife I felt very isolated. I have twins aged 7 1 boy and 1 girl  We put them in the only English School on the island and it was awful my little boy just didn't settle. There was not many British children in the school and it was so old fashioned it was a nightmare getting him to school and quite upsetting. So now were just looking for a nice area where there are families so the kids and I can mix with others. I definitely don't want to feel isolated like I did in Tenerife lessons learned for sure. Hubby is going away offshore on the 28th June and when he comes back end of July were gonna come over and hopefully look at some properties. At first were looking for a long term rental so if you know of a good agent I'd be grateful for any help that you could offer.
> I like how you said get around on bikes thats one of the things my kids missed.
> ...


I've sent you a Private Message, but I'm not sure if you can pick it up yet - ask a few more questions!!

at your kids age I'd definately go for state school - there are lots of other nationalities at most of the spanish schools here & they are really great at helping the kids learn spanish

at the Arenal primary school they even have a sort of 'buddy' system to help new kids settle in - my 2 both went there - the younger one is just finishing there on Tuesday- she joins big sis in secondary in September!

yes we are enjoying the sunshine - it seems summer is here in time for the 13/14 week hols - have to admit I was getting a bit worried there for while!


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Howdy - and congrats on the upcoming move, Javea is an absolutely fantastic choice!

For rentals - I have used Long let property in Javea, long lets Javea, long term rental Javea - VillaMia - theyve been nice and helpful for us all the way through, they sorted internet/phones/gas etc before we got here and were generally available with advice etc. They are local and specialised in longterm rentals. Theres plenty of others doing rentals in Javea ("longterm rentals javea" in google) - but havent tried any of the others myself. Expect a 2month deposit+½month agent fee on rentals.

Cinema - as xabiachica said theres a nice little intimate cinema on the Javea port, but apart from that theres a big one in the La Marina ( Centro Comercial La Marina Ondara - Alimentación, hipermercado Eroski, Tiendas, Restauración - JAvea, Denia comunidad Valenciana ) shopping centre a short drive away.

As for other activities, hmmm theres plenty of sports (cycling, football, karate, rugby etc etc) for sure and the town is generally buzzing with activities ( check out the whats on at javeamigos.com | SHARING A PASSION FOR JAVEA for instance), but im not clued up on specific kids activities otherwise really (except at todays fiestas theres "Kids and Bulls"...im not soooo sure Id send kids to that though lol).

The area to choose - thats a tough one, I think i´d go for the port if I had kids (and might do eventually regardless)...as its super charming even when busy, but never gets overrun ... and its right in the middle of everything with the old town on one side and the sandy arenal beach on the other, if not walkable then at least kids wont have any probs on a bicycle/moped to either. Personally I live up in an urbanisation...thats lovely for tranquility and such, but I doubt thered be anyone for kids to play with and they would need driving everywhere (that largely goes for all the urbanisations) - its mainly british pensioners driving Mercedes and BMWs who sit around up on the urbanised hills. Sooo....the port, or the arenal itself, if you want your kids in areas that definitely has other british kids of the same age - of course if theyre fluent in spanish after the trip to Tenerife - old town could be an option too.

In terms of feeling isolated yourself theres really no reason to. Specially if you choose say the arenal or the port to live...theres loads of little bars and people tend to be welcoming and friendly - so if you find a nice one or two where you become a regular, youll soon get to know everyone and their extended families..., theres heaps of little groups pending your interests (everything from knitting and vegetarians to divers and computer geeks hehe)...theres hablamos groups organised by the local council (free) where they hook you up with other expats learning spanish and spanish people learning english for informal practice and socialising.... theres plenty of charities to attend and get involved in .... Of course it takes a bit of "getting outthere" but Ive certainly found that if its next to impossible not to get to know people, get involved in random activities etc if you do. The people are certainly inviting and open enough - spanish and expats alike.





Sunshine-girl said:


> Hola Everyone
> My family and I are moving over to Javea late summer this year with our 2 children.
> At the moment we are trying to find a long term lease can anyone suggest a good agent? Who may be willing to assist us. We've just moved back from Tenerife as we did not like the schooling over there. But have seen some lovely schools in Javea area. Also as we haven't been to the area before were gonna have a great time looking around. This time we have to get everything that ticks all the boxes as I don't want to disrupt the kids again. The problem with Tenerife was that we found it too busy and it was quite hard for the children to integrate. Ideally I'd like to find an area where there are other families so that my children can mix and play with other children. I'd love to hear from others who have made the move to Javea with children. Also is there a Cinema that shows english movies and are there lots of activities for kids to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunshine-girl (Jun 19, 2011)

*Me again *



xabiachica said:


> I've sent you a Private Message, but I'm not sure if you can pick it up yet - ask a few more questions!!
> 
> at your kids age I'd definately go for state school - there are lots of other nationalities at most of the spanish schools here & they are really great at helping the kids learn spanish
> 
> ...


Got your message thanks  will reply.
I know what you saying by putting them in a state school and I have thought about it.
I think it would be good for them especially if they have a buddy that sounds kinda nice and would be good for them to learn the language. Must admit I did pick up a bit of Spanish but need to learn more.

Can i ask is there a Medical Centre near by? Also any good areas for shopping etc??
Oh and is there a nice Hotel that you'd recommend for when we come over next month to start our search for a house 
x


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey

Medical Centre - there is a 24/h small emergency up in oldtown ... if you have private healthcare the british/expat doctors in town also work together on providing a 24/h line (so that you can basically get an english/private doctor 24/7).

The best hotel in town is probably the Parador, its right by the arenal beach and very pleasant ... right next to it is Hotel Naranja - nowhere near as nice, but alot cheaper and in largely the same location. Over on the port theres a couple of smaller "family style" hotels that are said to be more sort of cosy and charming than luxuriously pleasant (havent tried those myself).

Shopping ... depends what youre after - theres plenty of "intimate" shopping in town, a weekly market, an indoor daily fresh food market etc and plenty of ordinary supermarkets including Iceland, aimed at expats.. but the nearest shoppingmall kinda experience you need to go to the ondara shopping centre mentioned abouve (about 15km) ... theres plenty more and bigger if you drive to Benidorm or Alicante.



Sunshine-girl said:


> Got your message thanks  will reply.
> I know what you saying by putting them in a state school and I have thought about it.
> I think it would be good for them especially if they have a buddy that sounds kinda nice and would be good for them to learn the language. Must admit I did pick up a bit of Spanish but need to learn more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunshine-girl (Jun 19, 2011)

Hola again,
I cant send PM as yet but will reply when I'm allowed lol.
I bet your children are looking forward to the holidays!!! My 2 are already complaining about the weather here!!! But just have to wait until hubby home next month then we'll be over enjoying the sun.
I'm just going away to start browsing through the website that Morten gave me. Try and draw up a short list of properties


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sunshine-girl said:


> Hola again,
> I cant send PM as yet but will reply when I'm allowed lol.
> I bet your children are looking forward to the holidays!!! My 2 are already complaining about the weather here!!! But just have to wait until hubby home next month then we'll be over enjoying the sun.
> I'm just going away to start browsing through the website that Morten gave me. Try and draw up a short list of properties


the older one is already on holiday!!

also, have a browse here for the posts of fourgotospain & bernice34 - both are mums living in Jávea


----------



## Sunshine-girl (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok will do and thanks


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi there 
I also live in Javea and you have picked a wonderful place to come . My boys are 8 and 2 . They go to lady Elizabeth school which I am incredibly happy with and they both have settled very well , but if your little ones speak some Spanish you should look at the local state schools.... You need to go with your instincts and what's best for your cherubs . As for hotels there is a apart-hotel in Pinosol which looks quite nice and it right opposite the park.
There are plenty if agents . Some charge a finders fee. And some don't !! Javearentals and Eurovillas don't seem to charge ( only a small admin fee) . It may be worth asking what agents do charge ! 
I live in a small urbanization but a lot of the houses are empty and there are no other kids for my boys to play with , that isn't an issue in term time but I think a few weeks into the summer holidays and it may be a issue , but the beach is 5 mins away ! When you come over you will get a feel for areas , what works best for you ... It's very exciting 
Good-luck and if you want to meet up give me a shout 
Bernice


----------



## Sunshine-girl (Jun 19, 2011)

bernice34 said:


> Hi there
> I also live in Javea and you have picked a wonderful place to come . My boys are 8 and 2 . They go to lady Elizabeth school which I am incredibly happy with and they both have settled very well , but if your little ones speak some Spanish you should look at the local state schools.... You need to go with your instincts and what's best for your cherubs . As for hotels there is a apart-hotel in Pinosol which looks quite nice and it right opposite the park.
> There are plenty if agents . Some charge a finders fee. And some don't !! Javearentals and Eurovillas don't seem to charge ( only a small admin fee) . It may be worth asking what agents do charge !
> I live in a small urbanization but a lot of the houses are empty and there are no other kids for my boys to play with , that isn't an issue in term time but I think a few weeks into the summer holidays and it may be a issue , but the beach is 5 mins away ! When you come over you will get a feel for areas , what works best for you ... It's very exciting
> ...


Hi Bernice,
Thanks for the warm welcome 
My little ones are aged 7 1 boy and 1 girl. My husband has a friend who stays over that way also and his daughter goes to the same school. I had a look online yesterday at the school and it looks fab. My Children were in English school over in Tenerife and they learnt very little Spanish mainly colours and numbers. But can not have a full conversation only greetings etc... So I wouldnt like to put them into a Spanish school straight away for the settling in period. As they did have some unpleseant experiences at the last school. It was very old fashined witha severe lack of equipment and up to date teaching methods. My Son was finding it very hard with so many different nationalities and there was not many boys his age to play with. So thanks for that I'm going to give the school a call this morning.

I'll give the agents you mentioned a call this morning also so I can hopefully draw up a short list of properties that we can view next month when my husband gets back from work he's away next week for 4 weeks then we'll be over. Were all excited and so looking forward to moving back to the sunshine.
I'd love to meet up when were over so please keep in touch and thanks so much for the help you've given 
Speak soon
Ali xx


----------

